# Ecigssa Flappy Bird Thread



## CraftyZA

If you have not heard of it, you are blessed. This game destroys phones against brick walls due to user agitation.
If you have it, post your scores here.





Ps, the game is available on all major mobile platforms.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hahahahaa no just no! Giz and I downloaded it last night the most I got was 3 lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokyg

Downloading as we speak


----------



## CraftyZA

You just have to get into a rhythm. 
That being said, 3/4 that i restart the game i moer into the 1st pipe, or die with a scre of 3 or less.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

its serious rage quit material... kinda like Mario but 10x freaking worse!!!


----------



## CraftyZA

I'm not a big gamer, but I love that 8bit mario vibe.


----------



## Smokyg

MAN!!! THis is ridiculous!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

Oh no I can't afford another game. Candy Crush has my stress levels sky high as it is


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Lol I have mario on the wii u both the 2d and 3d versions... the 3d is a walk in the park but that 2d old school mario is serious rage quit shout at screen murder the creator material

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok my new high score is 7 lol I dont know how to take a screenshot though. ..

The blue bird is the easiest

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokyg

Just got 21!! Will post the SC now


----------



## CraftyZA

Smokyg said:


> Just got 21!! Will post the SC now


Holy crap!!!! 1st day and you get 21? I'm expecting big things from you!
I think you get a platinum medal at a score above 50 or 60,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Is this the kind of game that could result in one resorting to analogs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yes!!!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokyg




----------



## Gizmo

Lol I can't get better then 5

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

4 is what i get after 30min thanks @CraftyZA I had things planned for the evening.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

8 is my new highest

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Right best score 11 game uninstalled and phone on charge.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hahaha

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Had to be done to protect my phone, my sanity and my family


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Agreed

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA

Tonight I break the 20's

btw, look at this:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

For all those who want to destress from flappybird try the following link on your pc: 

http://www.squishybird.com/

well worth it


----------



## Smokyg

BhavZ said:


> For all those who want to destress from flappybird try the following link on your pc:
> 
> http://www.squishybird.com/
> 
> well worth it


Yeah1 Screw you birds!!! Hahaha! Thanks man!


----------



## CraftyZA

I'm starting to like these birds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Smokyg said:


> Yeah1 Screw you birds!!! Hahaha! Thanks man!



Have fun, and combo kills give a serious boost in points.


----------



## Smokyg

BhavZ said:


> Have fun, and combo kills give a serious boost in points.



My first run! Back to flappy bird now tho.. Lol! @CraftyZA CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!! ill have 50 by close of business today! Or i wil.... Uhm..... I dont know yet, but ill do something.. Lol


----------



## ShaneW

18mg juice while playing this game is just not cutting it. .. need some 36mg

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smokyg

Every time i get past 30 someone whatsapps me! Im gna kill em!


----------



## ShaneW

I'm only at 10. But it seems it's all about the rhythm. 
Why are these small stupid games always so addictive


----------



## Smokyg

ShaneW said:


> I'm only at 10. But it seems it's all about the rhythm.
> Why are these small stupid games always so addictive


True indeed! Up to 38 now


----------



## ShaneW

I see what u mean was on my best (13) email about your post came in and it killed me. Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

ShaneW said:


> I see what u mean was on my best (13) email about your post came in and it killed me. Hahahaha


Lol, im sorry dude!


----------



## CraftyZA

you past 30??
NO MAN!! I've got work to do!! Can't go chasing scores all day


----------



## Smokyg

CraftyZA said:


> you past 30??
> NO MAN!! I've got work to do!! Can't go chasing scores all day


Hahaha! Yip, still on 38.. Tough to beat that! I dont! Lol, the whole company is at a stratco conference so i have the place to myself! Hahaha


----------



## ShaneW

Smokyg said:


> Lol, im sorry dude!



Lol. No need to apologise dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

Smokyg said:


> the whole company is at a stratco conference so i have the place to myself! Hahaha




Nice... see how thick you can make the vape clouds in the bosses office

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Vapebox the bosses office, and take loads of vids and pics.

No pics means it didnt happen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW

Holy vapes! Skills man... skills


----------



## Smokyg

ShaneW said:


> Holy vapes! Skills man... skills


Lol, I duno how i did it, just had a lucky streak!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

i hate this game installed it and almost thru my phone against the wall lol


----------



## Smokyg

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> i hate this game installed it and almost thru my phone against the wall lol


Hahaha! Its freaken evil! Would love to meet the developer, so i can smash his scull in !!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

yeah got up to 9 last night then deleted it - not worth the stress


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> yeah got up to 9 last night then deleted it - not worth the stress


Hahaha! Its very frustrating!


----------



## CraftyZA

I hate you 

That is a really impressive score!!


----------



## Smokyg

CraftyZA said:


> I hate you
> 
> That is a really impressive score!!


Lol! Thanks! Haven't been able to go past 24 after that


----------



## CraftyZA

I'm still on 23 or 24 or something.
I think the time has come to uninstall!


----------



## Smokyg

CraftyZA said:


> I'm still on 23 or 24 or something.
> I think the time has come to uninstall!


Hahaha! Is it that bad?


----------



## CraftyZA

I have thrown my phone twice now.
And I don't see myself beating a score of 60.

I should actually be concerned with studies.


----------



## Smokyg

CraftyZA said:


> I have thrown my phone twice now.
> And I don't see myself beating a score of 60.
> 
> I should actually be concerned with studies.


Yeah then i agree, uninstall, forget it ever existed!! Lol! having a broken phone is not worth it!


----------



## ShaneW

CraftyZA said:


> I should actually be concerned with studies.



Its amazing how the most boring things are suddenly captivating when u meant to be studying. Well for me anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

That is a solid fact!!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Smokyg said:


> View attachment 1162



For sucks fake how did you do that. My finger is itching now might have to re download.....

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

To be a true winner uninstall.. Well that is the logic here at my office.. we all uninstalled it after 24hrs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca

I suck at this. Uninstalled 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff




----------



## ShaneW

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/how-to-be...source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 1178




It really is

http://www.news24.com/Technology/News/Flappy-Bird-has-only-hours-to-live-20140209


----------



## ProDiCaL

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac

Then this .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Gazzacpt said:


> For sucks fake how did you do that. My finger is itching now might have to re download.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


lol, patience my friend.. Haha! i have a new best score of 73 yesterday..


----------



## Gizmo

Smokyg said:


> lol, patience my friend.. Haha! i have a new best score of 73 yesterday..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

http://www.buzzfeed.com/josephberns...uctioning-off-an-iphone-with-flappy-bird?bffb


----------



## Gizmo



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar

73  i cant beat 15


----------



## Gizmo

My best was 19

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff




----------



## Stroodlepuff

BOOM!


----------



## BhavZ

Damn wonder how long that took him


----------



## shabbar

my personal best yesterday ... 37 !


----------



## Tornalca

The Zuma edition

https://itunes.apple.com/za/app/flappy-zuma/id852517078?mt=8

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

How can an obstacle go through an obstacle? - just asking @Tornalca

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

